# Crown Vic mechanical question.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Anybody ever experience the gas gauge in a CV or GM stuck in the FULL position?
I've checked the fuses and wiring harness, but dropping the tank is out of my league, so I'll have to take it in.

Just curious if anyone here has ever seen it happen before and what might have caused it.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Ideally it is a stuck float in the tank which can work itself free. It could correct itself after a couple of tanks of fuel. If not then it may be a short in the sending unit at the tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Or you could correct it by launching off of your local frost heave.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Happened to me for a cpl weeks and like Diesel said it corrected itself, just keep track of your mileage so you dont end up in gettin a ride from



and it will prob be a reoccuring thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

bang the bottom of the tank and see if you can free it. dropping the tank really isn't that hard Koz.......I'd help ya if it were summer. hahahhaaa. If you end up trying it, I have the tool to detach the fuelines from the sending unit.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Most of the time it's a bad ground on the sending unit on top of the tank Koz or a bad sending unit all together. If you send it out to be fixed, might as well do the fuel pump and sending unit all together.


Called my local mechanic and he essentially echoed your point verbatim DD.. Thanks..


5-0 said:


> Or you could correct it by launching off of your local frost heave.


Hahahah... The way this baby is built I bet she could take it...


Sniper said:


> ....I'd help ya if it were summer.


I was hoping to have this baby sold by summer, but with Obamanomics, I have a feeling I'll be garaging it for a while... 


ddp335 said:


> Happened to me for a cpl weeks and like Diesel said it corrected itself, just keep track of your mileage so you dont end up in gettin a ride from..


ALREADY DID.... Not a tow, but the Hudson NH PD...
Without tellling me she was tooling around in the boat, the bride decided to take a spin or 2 and gobbled up a bunch of the go go juice, so meanwhile I thought I still had half a tank.. Uh uh.
Sputters out on Rt. 3A (not a good place to be walking at 18:00 in the dark) in Hudson and a patrol officer picked me up and waited while I bought a gas can and a couple of gallons.
A pretty nice deed from a hell of a good kid.
For some reason he good a good kick out of all my "wife" jokes...


ddp335 said:


> and it will prob be a reoccuring thing


Uh-uh, I keep that puppy filled at ALL times now... LOL

Thanks for the help boys...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've actually had the reverse issue in my crusier a couple months ago--it was stuck at 1/4 tank. I don't know if it had something to do with the cold weather at the time, but it took half a shift of running before it climbed up all the way. It was great when i was at the pump and, since the gauge was low, I forced the pump and shot gasoline all over my leather jacket.

I have had a GM POV (Chev Corsica) that did the same thing. I drove it gingerly for about 75 miles less than I expected the tank to get me and then refilled. Took a couple tanks like Diesel said, but it worked itself out.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I suggest you don't use a match to look inside the tank.

http://www.jrsbiker.co.uk/images/Photos/AAW_060529_exploding car sign.gif


----------



## gallantwsc1855 (Mar 14, 2009)

Drive through the roads of Westfield. The potholes/frost heaves will "fix" anything.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've actually had the reverse issue in my crusier a couple months ago--it was stuck at 1/4 tank. I don't know if it had something to do with the cold weather at the time, but it took half a shift of running before it climbed up all the way.


On the newer CVPI, the gas gauge doubles as a battery meter. If the battery is low on voltage the low fuel light will stay on until the battery is charged. You can see the gauge climbing as you drive the car and the alternator charges the battery. Once the battery is charged the gauge goes back to being for gasoline.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

you might want to try here.

Crownvic.net - Powered by UBB.threads™


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I've had the same problem in both of my 2006 CV's. Tank appears to be 3/4 or so full, run out to a call about 15-20 miles out, and the needle just drops out of the sky to empty. I've brought it to the dealer twice w/ no answer, but it hasn't done it in a while. I guess that is what that "never less than half full" policy is for =)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Inspector said:


> I suggest you don't use a match to look inside the tank.
> 
> http://www.jrsbiker.co.uk/images/Photos/AAW_060529_exploding car sign.gif


Good advice Inspecta......Always use a Bic lighter


----------

